# My daddy lost his battle with cancer today



## Jeff Phillips (Jul 14, 2012)

Please say a prayer for my family.

My dad lost a 6 year battle with prostate cancer today. His pain is gone, but ours has just begun.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Jul 14, 2012)

Sorry to hear that. God Bless you and your family.


----------



## Gaswamp (Jul 14, 2012)

Jeff, sorry to hear of your Daddy's passing.


----------



## Sharpshooter (Jul 14, 2012)

Prayers sent. God Bless you and your family.


----------



## scottf24 (Jul 14, 2012)

Very sorry.....I know it is hard. Your family will be in our prayers.


----------



## gacowboy (Jul 14, 2012)

So sorry to hear about your Dad, praying for you and your family.


----------



## david w. (Jul 14, 2012)

Very sorry to hear about your dad...Prayers sent from my family to yours.


----------



## Papa Bear (Jul 14, 2012)

Sorry to hear bout your dad.  My thoughts and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 14, 2012)

Sorry to hear about this Jeff. You and your family will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Flash (Jul 14, 2012)

Jeff praying for God's peace and comfort for you and your family


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 14, 2012)

Prayers sent to comfort you and your loved ones.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 15, 2012)

My condolences Jeff. You and your family are in my Prayers.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 15, 2012)

My sincere regrets, Jeff.Our thoughts and prayers are with you through this sad time.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 15, 2012)

My condolences Jeff. Prayer sent.


----------



## fishfryer (Jul 15, 2012)

My thoughts and prayers with you, and your family.


----------



## kracker (Jul 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your dad. Praying for you and your family.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jul 15, 2012)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. I lost my mother to that awful disease, when she left it hurt but she went to a far better place and so did your Dad. Take Care.


----------



## speedcop (Jul 15, 2012)

our prayers for all of you


----------



## Inthegarge (Jul 15, 2012)

Sorry for your loss, praying for God's peace for family and friends....


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 15, 2012)

May God welcome your Father and bless and comfort you and your family.


----------



## Sargent (Jul 15, 2012)

My condolences, Jeff.  Your family is in my prayers.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Jul 15, 2012)

Sorry for your loss Jeff.  Prayers sent.


----------



## Kawaliga (Jul 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear that. Prayers for all of you.


----------



## K80 (Jul 15, 2012)

Flash said:


> Jeff praying for God's peace and comfort for you and your family



x 2


----------



## riskyb (Jul 15, 2012)

prayers sent brother, my best to you and yours, God Bless


----------



## cb1967 (Jul 15, 2012)

*blessings*

sorry for your loss, praying for you!


----------



## DeepweR (Jul 15, 2012)

Sorry for your loss Jeff.


----------



## georgia_home (Jul 15, 2012)

Focus your mind on the good times and that he will no longer be in pain. His suffering had ended. He will be at peace.




Jeff Phillips said:


> Please say a prayer for my family.
> 
> My dad lost a 6 year battle with prostate cancer today. His pain is gone, but ours has just begun.


----------



## Jasper (Jul 16, 2012)

Very sorry to hear...........prayers sent!


----------



## JBBII (Jul 16, 2012)

Prayers sent for you and yours.....


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 16, 2012)

May God grant you peace.  

Pslams 46:1 ff

God is our refuge and strength.  An ever present help in trouble.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jul 16, 2012)

Sorry to hear this Jeff. Prayers sent for your family.


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Jul 16, 2012)

Jeff, I'm sorry for your loss. I am a cancer survivor, and I want you to know I'm Praying for your family.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 16, 2012)

Sorry to hear, prayers sent


----------



## jmharris23 (Jul 16, 2012)

Sorry to hear this Jeff, as a pastor one of the things I always say at a funeral,is no matter how old they are, our mamas and daddies never live long enough.


----------



## StriperAddict (Jul 16, 2012)

God's grace to you & family during your grieving, Jeff. Sorry for your loss.  Prayers sent


----------



## Heartstarter (Jul 16, 2012)

Jeff, your Dad didnt loose any battle with anything. The cancer may have taken him from you but it didnt win, it was merely the vehicle that allowed him to go be with God. The grave couldnt hold The King, Jesus Christ, so now as Christians, it cant and wont hold me, or you or any Christian, your Dad included. Cancer can never win in that respect. Im praying for you and your family for your loss, God bless all of you brother.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 16, 2012)

Sorry to hear this, Jeff. I lost my dad to cancer six years ago, it's a rough thing.


----------



## Headshot (Jul 16, 2012)

Sorry to hear about you dad.  Prayers sent for you and your family.


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Jul 16, 2012)

There's always meaning in tragedy bro..prayers sent


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 16, 2012)

Sorry to hear! prayers sent!


----------



## 00Beau (Jul 16, 2012)

Prayers for you and yours Jeff


----------



## Walkie Takie (Jul 17, 2012)

*Power in Prayers*

Prayers on the way for you and family ..


----------



## Core Lokt (Jul 17, 2012)

prayers for you and your family Jeff.


----------



## Toonigh (Jul 17, 2012)

Jeff sorry for your loss. I just lost my dad to lung cancer on June 25th. Praying for you and family.


----------



## GrlsHnt2 (Jul 17, 2012)

Praying for you and for peace and comfort in the months and weeks ahead.


----------



## p&y finally (Jul 18, 2012)

I just heard about this Jeff. Sorry to hear that, ya'll are in our prayers.


----------

